# LISBON | Alta de Lisboa | Alto do Lumiar Urban Planning (PUAL) | Development & Projects & News | U/C



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

> COMPLETED
> *PROJECTS*​





> UNDER CONSTRUCTION
> *PROJECTS*​





> PLANNED AREAS
> *PROJECTS*​







Lisbon Forum Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=202373

Official Website: http://sgal.altadelisboa.com/en/


*LOCATION*

Alta de Lisboa is located in the extension of the Avenida da República, in the northern area of the city, between the Lisbon airport and Lumiar.

The main link with the centre of the city will be through Campo Grande, passing through an enormous roundabout under the Segunda Circular, followed by a wide avenue that crosses Alta de Lisboa up to the Rotunda Norte (North Roundabout), connecting to the Eixo Norte-Sul (North-South Axis).

A second important access route starts from the Eixo Norte-Sul (North-South Axis), either by the Rotunda Norte (North Roundabout) or the Rotunda Poente (West Roundabout), both of which have already been concluded.

A third access route is by the Avenida Santos e Castro, an avenue with six lanes, which runs west of the Airport, between the Segunda Circular and the Eixo Norte-Sul (North-South Axis). 

Finally, Alta de Lisboa offers a variety of access routes through the consolidated urban area of Lumiar.












*LAND DIVISION*

The land division defined for Alta de Lisboa involves a planning process from the foundations for all the uses of the area. 

60,000 inhabitants is the number which summarises the dimension of the city of Lisbon which was born here. This is a place intended for those who look for the best life has to offer, every day. This is a city planned to the smallest detail, so that everything necessary to increase the quality of life for those who live in such an area, graced by nature, is available. 

Alta de Lisboa provides a coherent urban choice: residence, business, services, hotels. An urban enterprise of quality: in road and transport infrastructures, in green parks and social, sports and leisure facilities.

Alta de Lisboa is a place where it is possible to have everything. Close to home.












*URBAN PLANNING*

The Alto Lumiar Urban Planning (PUAL) was approved by the Municipal Council of Lisbon on July 18th 1996 and June 16th 1997. It was ratified during a Ministerial Council Meeting on September 24th 1998 [Ministerial Council Resolution No 126/9, published in the Diário de República (Portuguese Official Gazette) on 27/10/98].














> SOURCE: http://sgal.altadelisboa.com/en​


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

> COMPLETED
> *PROJECTS*​
> 
> 
> ...





> CASAS DO PARQUE​














> JARDINS DE SÃO BARTOLOMEU​













> CONDOMÍNIO DO PARQUE​













> COLINA DE SÃO GONÇALO​













> CONDOMÍNIO DA TORRE​













> PARQUE DAS CONCHAS​













> PÁTEO SÃO JOÃO DE BRITO​













> COLINA SÃO JOÃO DE BRITO​













> PARQUE SÃO JOÃO DE BRITO​













> PARQUE LISBOA​













> PARQUE EUROPA​










​


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

> UNDER CONSTRUCTION
> *PROJECTS*​
> 
> 
> ...





> HERA RESIDENCES
> Official Website: http://heraresidences.com/en-gb/​






































> LAGO ALTEAR
> Official Website: http://www.altear.pt/en/​






































































> CONDOMÍNIO DO LAGO
> Official Website: http://www.condominiodolago.pt/​



























































> AREA 34 - LOT 1 (PROPRIA DEVELOPMENT)
> Official Website: https://propria.pt/#empreendimento​























> AREA 28 - LISBOA PARK
> Official Website: http://acvb.pt/portfolio/retail-park/​















































​


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

> PLANNED AREAS
> *PROJECTS*​
> 
> 
> ...





> AREA 5​














> AREA 9​













> AREA 10​













> AREA 13​













> AREA 16​













> AREA 17​













> AREA 18​













> AREA 20.3​













> AREA 21.1​













> AREA 22.1​













> AREA 27.2​













> AREA 32/33​










​


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

> CENTRAL AXIS
> SOURCE: https://www.risco.org/projects/alta-de-lisboa_45​





> The Central Axis is the plane’s structuring path. The aim was therefore to optimise its status as a unique public space.
> We sought to accentuate the “urban path’s” dimension, of a multimodal character, for circulation and accommodation of people and vehicles, as well as its capacity to organise the surrounding buildings, based on the relationship between public space–buildings–built-up clusters.
> We downplayed the traditional prevalence of roadway aspects that limit the public space associated with pedestrians: larger lateral pathways (10 m); a single and extensively organic and pervious central slab (30m); road circulation on two lateral roads with three lanes each; suppression of traditional parking on the public road (compensated with parking silos in the contiguous urban fabric), and the creation of pedestrian crossings that intersect the Axis, integrated into the network of city blocks adjacent to and outside the roadways, so that the blocks’ inner spaces are public spaces that complement the surrounding roads and the Axis itself, thereby providing a new network of pedestrian spaces.​

































































































​


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

> AREA 28 - LISBOA PARK
> Official Website: http://acvb.pt/portfolio/retail-park/​



















































pedrojpinto said:


> ​





pedrojpinto said:


> ​


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

> CONDOMÍNIO DO LAGO
> Official Website: http://www.condominiodolago.pt/​




























































pedrojpinto said:


> ​


----------

